# La Pavoni Gumtree £100



## Saltydog (Jan 27, 2019)

https://www.gumtree.com/p/coffee-machines/la-pavoni-europiccola-pump-espresso-machine/1349934957

La Pavoni £100 on Gumtree possible bargain


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Why Yorkshire?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

F*ck sake it's right on my doorstep 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> F*ck sake it's right on my doorstep
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No choice really

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> F*ck sake it's right on my doorstep
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It'll do until you can find a sage portafilter!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

ashcroc said:


> It'll do until you can find a sage portafilter!


Haha I should really go get it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

joey24dirt said:


> Haha I should really go get it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 double dare ya


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Haha I should really go get it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like it's a prof too so it's not like you'll be duplicating.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I've messaged him. Could go now that the kids are asleep 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Go for it, cos' if you don't I'll be tempted :classic_laugh:


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

ashcroc said:


> joey24dirt said:
> 
> 
> > Haha I should really go get it.
> ...


 I second this notion


----------



## VivaLaTank (May 28, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> I've messaged him. Could go now that the kids are asleep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No tamper by the looks of it though, reckon you will manage? ?


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

VivaLaTank said:


> No tamper by the looks of it though, reckon you will manage? ?


 does a bear shit in the woods? ?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

VivaLaTank said:


> No tamper by the looks of it though, reckon you will manage?


I'm sure we can point him towards someone with a stock of pullman's that'll fit!


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

Cooffe said:


> does a bear shit in the woods?


does the Pope shit in the woods?
are you finally back from the purchase now?


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

Hasi said:


> does the Pope shit in the woods?
> are you finally back from the purchase now?


 haha the bear does indeed wear a skirt.

also - back from the purchase? not quite following haha


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Already sold. I had already messaged him and just got a reply.

Anyone on here?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

This bloody forum...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Had to be done, bargain

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Is it pre or post milenium?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Looks like you got yourself a bargain ?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Rhys said:


> Is it pre or post milenium?


Pre I think. Smaller portafilter.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Be interesting to see which one makes way 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> This bloody forum...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Be gentle with this one ??


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> Be gentle with this one


Had a quick inspection. Small amount of surface rust under drip tray. Under the baseplate looks all good.

Quite a bit of scale inside but not worried about that. On/off switch needs replacing and that's about it other than a service. Winner winner chicken dinner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catpuccino (Jan 5, 2019)

Had to be done. But you've really caused some damage to my efforts to talk myself into buying one at usual pricing.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

catpuccino said:


> Had to be done. But you've really caused some damage to my efforts to talk myself into buying one at usual pricing.


I can only apologise 

Don't believe how lucky that was. Cheers to Salty for sharing the link.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> This bloody forum...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on your new aquisition! 
Will it be becoming your work machine?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Bloody hell if you're not fast you're last! Well done, total bargain!

Could have been tempted myself - these little buggers are enjoying somewhat of a renaissance of late. ?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Well, I bought a DTP too didn't I do that will be at work I think.

Need to get this one working and go from there. Still chuffed with the purchase 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

lake_m said:


> Bloody hell if you're not fast you're last! Well done, total bargain!
> Could have been tempted myself - these little buggers are enjoying somewhat of a renaissance of late.


Do you have one currently?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Do you have one currently?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Course he doesn't who in their right mind would buy two 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Do you have one currently?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I am currently lever-less. I am also completely out of bench space ?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

lake_m said:


> I am currently lever-less. I am also completely out of bench space


Haha they have a small footprint 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saltydog (Jan 27, 2019)

joey24dirt said:


> I can only apologise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Would have loved it myself but geographically not happening.

Chuffed for you, glad it's gone to a good home, enjoy ?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Saltydog said:


> Would have loved it myself but geographically not happening.
> Chuffed for you, glad it's gone to a good home, enjoy


Thanks mate I will do

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Wow - I couldn't believe that a Gumtree thread <24 hours old could have 35+ replies. Now I see why! Nice catch, @joey24dirt!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

KTD said:


> Course he doesn't who in their right mind would buy two
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Only two!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

filthynines said:


> Wow - I couldn't believe that a Gumtree thread


Haha thanks mate. The bloke I got it from couldn't believe how fast it sold.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

coffeechap said:


> Only two!
> 
> <img alt="152381DA-45EC-4E66-A0EF-E4917AA6C1F9.thumb.jpeg.5aba8978b852ec6f8d2cba7182d33c8a.jpeg" data-fileid="31723" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_08/152381DA-45EC-4E66-A0EF-E4917AA6C1F9.thumb.jpeg.5aba8978b852ec6f8d2cba7182d33c8a.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

coffeechap said:


> Only two!
> 
> <img alt="152381DA-45EC-4E66-A0EF-E4917AA6C1F9.thumb.jpeg.5aba8978b852ec6f8d2cba7182d33c8a.jpeg" data-fileid="31723" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2019_08/152381DA-45EC-4E66-A0EF-E4917AA6C1F9.thumb.jpeg.5aba8978b852ec6f8d2cba7182d33c8a.jpeg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


How on earth do you decide which one to use every time you want a coffee?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Haha thanks mate. The bloke I got it from couldn't believe how fast it sold.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


His fault for not researching the going rate & a lucky find for you!


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

joey24dirt said:


> Haha thanks mate. The bloke I got it from couldn't believe how fast it sold.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I wonder if he started second-guessing the price!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

it may need a bit of work but it was worth £300 all day long


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nicknak said:


> Be gentle with this one ??


 Indeed, I only have so many "spare elements"


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Luckily this is a bolt on so I should be ok 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

joey24dirt said:


> Luckily this is a bolt on so I should be ok
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ?


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

I did see this one on ebay it's in a sorry state and looks to be a 1974 ish "Model 1"

Ebay item

Fortune favours the brave...?


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

There we go. All refurbished and skatewooded up 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Do you have any plans on which to keep or are you keeping both?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

KTD said:


> Do you have any plans on which to keep or are you keeping both?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Likely keep the pro, and offer up the Euro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saltydog (Jan 27, 2019)

joey24dirt said:


> There we go. All refurbished and skatewooded up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Credit to you that looks awesome.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Saltydog said:


> Credit to you that looks awesome.


Thank you. So chuffed to have bagged it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

My milk used to look like that 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

KTD said:


> My milk used to look like that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha was that pre pavoni?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Haha was that pre pavoni?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes! Lol, the coffee is genuinely better though just doesn't look as good! The one holed saviour is on its way though...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

KTD said:


> Yes! Lol, the coffee is genuinely better though just doesn't look as good! The one holed saviour is on its way though...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just takes that bit extra to learn. Luckily you have prior experience with steaming milk so it's a good head-start.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

joey24dirt said:


> Just takes that bit extra to learn. Luckily you have prior experience with steaming milk so it's a good head-start.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just bought some full fat milk, back on the game lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

KTD said:


> Just bought some full fat milk, back on the game lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Makes a huge difference with ff

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> Just takes that bit extra to learn. Luckily you have prior experience with steaming milk so it's a good head-start.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How do you compare the Euro vs the Pro Joey? I find he steaming capability of the Pro phenomenal.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> How do you compare the Euro vs the Pro Joey? I find he steaming capability of the Pro phenomenal.


Haha yes a huge difference. I'm actually tweaking the stat down a little as I type 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> Haha yes a huge difference. I'm actually tweaking the stat down a little as I type
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What setting are you on? Mine is between 0.8 and 0.9 bar.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> What setting are you on? Mine is between 0.8 and 0.9 bar.


I'm at 0.9bar so I'll maybe just drop off a little bit to maybe 0.7 if I can get it there

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> I'm at 0.9bar so I'll maybe just drop off a little bit to maybe 0.7 if I can get it there
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


0.7 on lower or higher cycle?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> 0.7 on lower or higher cycle?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Erm yeah 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> 0.7 on lower or higher cycle?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you mean the double switch for high and low element?

This pro only has the one switch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

joey24dirt said:


> Do you mean the double switch for high and low element?
> 
> This pro only has the one switch
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No! 

I mean, what's the cycle? Mine goes as low as 0.8 while the element is off, then it turns on and then goes as high as 0.9 whilst the element is on, then it turn off and (loop).


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> No!
> 
> I mean, what's the cycle? Mine goes as low as 0.8 while the element is off, then it turns on and then goes as high as 0.9 whilst the element is on, then it turn off and (loop).


Ahh haha. I'll have to check. It may need tweaking up slightly now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

